# Who are some of your favorite conformation handlers and why?



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm a big fan of Kaz Hosaka, have watched some of the Smash Poodles videos and read articles. I noticed long ago that he (and many of the other most popular handlers) have a certain style about them. 

In his photos with the winning dogs, he never looks at the camera, but focuses exclusively on the dog, which brings the viewer's eye to the dog, which is the star. It's quite delightful.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The McFaddens are well-loved and for good reason; they are absolute pros. I also love watching Olivia Hodgkinson--so classy and so smooth. Some handlers distract by making too much effort running around the ring but she just glides and keeps your eye on the dog.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I like and appreciate all of the handlers mentioned already - I saw/met every big poodle handler at PCA this past year. But my favorite has to be Daniel Chavez. He is very kind, not only to the dogs (all of the dogs he handles are crazy in love with him!), but also to fellow exhibitors. At Lunas first show I saw him in the ring with a crazy puppy dog. I had no idea he was a pro handler when I first saw him! I asked my breeder “That boy is a pro handler??” Because he looked so young and his dog was being a little naughty hahahaha. Then I got to eat my words as I watched him win with all kinds of beautifully groomed dogs all weekend. I competed in the ring with him a few times and the one time I beat him (for best puppy in specialty show) he gave me a warm congratulations. He also helped me one time to know that I was supposed to be going back into the ring, and he also really seemed to love Luna and complemented me on her several times, and again when we ran into him at PCA. He is a class act. 

Watch how the dogs that are being handled like their handler. Watch especially when they aren’t in the ring. Some dogs are not treated especially well, but you could never have that worry with Daniel. I am not planning to send Luna out but if things ever change and I do, it would be with Daniel, I wouldn’t even consider anyone else. He shows all 3 varieties.


----------

